# my 220gal build



## Rickie (Jan 23, 2011)

this is my first build larger than 55 this is still a work in progress and any advice would be great thanks

ok there is a video in my gallary ill put some pics here


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice little playground. Lotta places for things to hide.


----------



## kaleidoscopekitty (Mar 25, 2011)

i hope you never have to move lol


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, the cute little girl standing next to it really gives the enormousy (sp?) of the tank. Acrylic, right? Real plants? Filtration - FX5?


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Rickie (Jan 23, 2011)

Acrylic and no live plants yet thinking about it tho. Filters custom still trying to make the best set up with what's built in. I have another thread that shows the layout of the filter chambers built into the back wall. Right now I have 2 rio 2500 plus pulling water though some filter pads and accross some bio balls. Thanks she was tired and did not want to stand there lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Big tanks are very costly. I think I remember you got this tank used, right? Wonder what it was ($) brand new, or did you get it new?


----------



## Rickie (Jan 23, 2011)

Used got it for 150 and put quite a bit of time into it


----------



## Rickie (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/what-tank-do-i-have-please-12862.html that's to link to my other post


----------

